# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Runeword's Simple Method For WILD'ing

## Runeword

Hey lucid dreamers!  I wanted to write a really simplistic guide on how I obtain and chain many lucid dreams via the WILD method.  I have been having hundreds and hundreds (probably more accurate to say thousands but I don't count them up) of successful WILD attempts over the years.  This is a guide for beginners and I have to put in a disclaimer that this is what has worked for ME personally and what I feel is a pretty simple method that anyone can do with patience and practice.

First off: to really appreciate your dreams (non lucid are often just as interesting or more interesting than lucid dreams) you need to get in the habit of keeping a dream journal.  Just write whatever you can remember that sticks out no matter how small of a detail you think it is.  This is mainly to start gaining your ability to recall your dreams.  It's frustrating to have an amazing dream experience and then later on only be able to say "geeze that was a cool dream but I can't remember it."  If you haven't started a dream journal, start one tonight.  It's a personal goal so do the best you can with it and you will appreciate reading over it later on as you look back and see how much your ability has grown with time.

Secondly: get used to a wake back to bed routine.  The way our bodies and minds work is pretty amazing.  During different times of our sleep we are going through different brain activities.  You can do a ton of research on this subject alone but for me personally I've found that around 6 hours of sleep or more works before I start feeling confident that a lucid dream is around the corner.  I find that I naturally wake up after about this many hours and it can sometimes be hard to feel tired enough to fall back asleep even though I feel like I haven't gotten enough sleep.  A 3 mg dose of melatonin can help in those situations.  Get up for a bit, use the bathroom, grab a sip of water, it may be only 10 minutes, sometimes it could be an hour or more before you feel like laying back down.  You'll have to experiment and figure out what works for you.

Third: lay back down preferably in a room you can relax and be undisturbed by yourself (I know this is hard for many people especially adults with kids etc)  and prepare yourself to have many lucid dreams.  For me I find that a fan as background noise if you suffer from outside noises bothering you and a good sleep mask to keep it nice and dark and also less eye twitching work wonders here.  Lay down however you feel most comfortable.  There is no magic sleep position here, just lay however you normally would to go to sleep and be as relaxed as possible.  You may find yourself turning from side to side, scratching an itch, swallowing some saliva etc during this phase and that's fine.  Your body will fall asleep when it's naturally ready.  Try to lie still if you can but if you need to move or adjust you go ahead and do it.  Sometimes you might find that you are just not able to go back to sleep or not tired and I recommend at this point don't fight it for very long.  Just chalk it up as good learning and practice and next time remember that the goal here is to fall asleep so you still need to be tired enough to want that.

Four:  get yourself a personalized mantra.  Create something that makes sense to you and encompasses your goals for lucid dreaming.  For me I repeat this one in my mind as I'm laying there and relaxing "I'm aware that I'm dreaming".  Short and simple to remember.  As you get more relaxed your mind will start to wander and you want something that you can recall pretty easily.  

Five:  don't be afraid.  You have probably read horror stories or maybe experienced some odd phenomenon during this transitional state.  Sleep paralysis for one gets a lot of attention.  For me I guess I have probably gotten used to it over time but it's nothing to be afraid of.  You might feel a sense of heaviness or numbness on your body as it relaxes and goes into sleep state.  You will not turn to stone and be frozen or anything that you can't willingly escape from if you want to.  Just relax through it, it's completely natural and your body goes through this every night although if you aren't used to it, may be pretty noticeable and potentially frightening.  Other sensations might occur at this point as well for example; sensations of movement of all types, floating, falling, loud noises, people speaking, music, people in your room, seeing through closed eyelids, vibrations etc etc etc.  This can be alarming but the more experience you have with it the easier it will be to recognize and accept as part of the process of falling asleep.  If you do have a scary experience that is throwing you off a bit, realize after it's over, hey I am just fine, nothing can hurt me.  Sure it was a little scary while it was going on but this is a concept you need to embrace as you start to have experiences, hopefully mostly positive ones but yeah sometimes you will have a negative one that you just need to grow from.

Six:  this is where my method becomes pretty simplistic compared to others you may have read.  Often the transition from wakefulness to sleep can happen so fast that we don't even realize it's happened until we have already drifted off into a non lucid dreaming experience and from here our only hope is that we recognize during the dream that we are dreaming (DILD).  I've found a method that works for me and that I feel anybody could do and requires no visualization skills whatsoever.  First I want you to stand up, close your eyes, and roll back and forth from heel to toe.  Remember that feeling of motion.  Now, as you're repeating your mantra from time to time to keep your mind awake in a passive way, start to imagine yourself rocking back and forth as you practiced.  Eventually, you will feel yourself literally moving and rocking back and forth.  Don't be scared now just realize that you are on the verge of entering the dream.  Encourage this motion and as you rock back and forth , attempt to go farther and farther with each swing.  Pretty soon you will rock completely out of your physical body and seperate.  You might have a moment of confusion and wonder if you have physically rocked yourself out of your bed and maybe fallen to the floor.

Seven:  immediately do a reality check.  For me, my go to trusted check is to plug my nose and try to breathe through it.  It has never failed me yet.  It may take a couple checks before you are fully convinced and realize that you have entered the dream state.

Eight:  from here I like to take a moment and wait for my dream senses to fully incorporate before I go exploring.  Rub your hands together and wait for your sense of vision to come in completely if you are experiencing a darkness in the environment.  Just be patient and not fearful.  Remember that you are in control and nothing can harm you.  You will eventually wake up and be fine no matter what happens next.  Try to have a goal of what you would like to accomplish and experiment with the possibilities you imagine in this new world where the only limits are the ones you place on yourself.

Nine:  once you get proficient at WILD method you have an opportunity to chain many lucid dreams together each session.  I will often get 10+ lucid dreams in a row and although I admit that the recall goes down drastically with each individual experience, that's something you as an individual can work on with your recall ability.  Once you have entered your first lucid dream you will get a sense when the dream is ending and can prepare yourself for the next entry which should come very smoothly compared to the first.  You might find that suddenly your vision is fading to black and this is your chance to prepare.  Lay still, don't open your eyes, don't move.  Keep thinking of your dream, especially if you'd like to return to the same scene.  Your body should feel completely relaxed.  Use your mantra and again start to feel yourself swaying back and forth.  You should in a very short time find yourself "falling out" again and back into a dream scene.  You should repeat the steps I already described as you prepare to enter each dream although it should be much easier after the initial one.

Ten:  there is no step ten!  That's as simple and honest as I think I can be.  Just stay positive and enjoy each experience as they come and once you get good at it don't waste all your time withering away in bed  :Cheeky: 

Hope that helps and I wish you much success,
Runeword

----------


## gab

That is a very nice guide, runeword!

It focuses on inducing physical sensation of your body rocking back and forth, untill you have completely separated your dream body. I use this as one of the methods to enter a WILD. I rock my body sideways. While laying on my back, I rock my body sideways, as is I wanted to turn to side and back. Or also moving my body lengthwise, as if laying on a sled.

In my very recent WILD, I found myself sitting up and laying down, without ever practicing or even thinking about doing it that way. It was surprising and interesting. Happy travels ::alien::

----------


## Runeword

yeah Gab I use rolling and sliding a lot too.  sometimes it feels like I slip right out the top of my head.  this was just one motion I feel like is really easy for anybody to practice and get used to.  I do sit up sometimes like you said too but for some reason I find it more of a struggle sometimes like I'm having to fight my way out lol. Thanks for reading and replying.

----------


## Jonath198

That's an amazing guide, Runeword. I'm a little confused though.. Do I imagine myself rocking back and forth, or do I actually do it? Sorry, I'm a beginner here. I've been trying mantras and reality checks for over a week every 30 minutes and nothing is working. Also, how often can you lucid dream? Once a month?

----------


## Runeword

Hey Jonath198.  You imagine yourself rocking back and forth until.....once you start to make the transition from waking life to dreamscape you will literally feel movement. That's a sure sign that you are taking control of your dream body/ dream mind and about to completely cross over.  I lucid dream consistently each week.  I would estimate about 3-4 days of the week and usually each day it's between 3-10 at once so that would average to say about 9 to 40 LD's each week.  This amount is after years of working on it though Jonath198 so you have to be patient.  It can happen many different ways though so don't feel like this is the only way you might experience it.  I just felt like this is a pretty simple method as it really requires no visualization skills and the feeling of that particular motion is an easy one to practice.  Hope that helps and thanks for the reply.

----------


## Jonath198

> Hey Jonath198.  You imagine yourself rocking back and forth until.....once you start to make the transition from waking life to dreamscape you will literally feel movement. That's a sure sign that you are taking control of your dream body/ dream mind and about to completely cross over.  I lucid dream consistently each week.  I would estimate about 3-4 days of the week and usually each day it's between 3-10 at once so that would average to say about 9 to 40 LD's each week.  This amount is after years of working on it though Jonath198 so you have to be patient.  It can happen many different ways though so don't feel like this is the only way you might experience it.  I just felt like this is a pretty simple method as it really requires no visualization skills and the feeling of that particular motion is an easy one to practice.  Hope that helps and thanks for the reply.



Thank you for your response. You mentioned in your comment that it's 3-10 each day, is that the number of times that you reach lucidity?? That's incredible, haha. I'll definitely be trying out your method every night. Hopefully this succeeds some day. I've never had too much trouble reaching Sleep Paralysis, in fact, I've done it at least 3-4 times (all in the same day, lol), but the challenging part is transitioning into lucidity. I was initially going to reach lucidity through the WILD method, however, after reading a large number of people suffering from hallucinations involving demons, goblins, and ghastly figures, I was deterred. I soon learned that I could follow other methods such as DILD, MILD, WBTB. I attempted WBTB one night with extremely high expectations, however, it didn't work. I experienced a regular dream, though. And now I've established a schedule-oriented Alarm in which I would be reminded to perform mantras / reality checks. I honestly expected this one to work after a week, but I have yet to see any results.

However, after reading your guide (which is excellent, I should add), I'm willing to give WILD another chance. I'll finish this off with a question: How many WILD's did you attempt before successfully transitioning into your firm dreamscape? Thanks again.

----------


## Runeword

Hey Jonath198 you understood correctly that I meant 3-10 LD experiences each day with an average of 3-4 days a week of that.  I know all about the scary hallucinations that can happen and I did mention it briefly while trying not to dwell on the subject and give attention to a negative vibe.  Just remember that nothing can hurt you and you're going to wake up from it just fine each time.  You've had nightmares before I'm sure everybody has.  Same deal, there is nothing that can hurt you physically and you will soon learn to give no heed or attention to the negative aspects after realizing that YOU are in control and have power over the experience.  WBTB is not really an effective method to lucid dreaming by itself in my opinion but it is extremely helpful and almost completely necessary when attempting WILD method.  As for how many WILD attempts I made before success, hmm that's a tough one.  Several months minimum.  It's different for everybody though you just have to keep practicing and remain positive that it WILL happen.

----------


## Jonath198

I'm consistently finding myself mixing up WILD and DILD. What I'm currently practicing is DILD, presumably the safer entry. At first, I thought that anyone could successfully reach a lucid dream through WILD on the first attempt (before I read this thread). But it looks like this is far more challenging than I expected. So every night, I must attempt the whole process for weeks, months, or possibly years before finally reaching a lucid dream? How did you bring yourself to do this? o.O

----------


## Brizzl

Jonath198, I think that you are mistaking SP for REM Atonia. SP is when you literally cannot move your body even though you are completely awake. REM Atonia is just the natural way your body keeps you from falling off the bed, so to speak. It is also a good thing if you can learn how to tell when you are falling into the deeper states of sleep. Usually falling into a deeper state (for me) is my ears ringing more noticeably, my body feeling more numb, having less control of my body and my mind wandering very easily and being distracted. Also, you shouldn't train yourself to RC every half hour or so by looking at a clock or having an alarm. That way you become dependant on the clock/alarm and in your dreams you won't RC unless you happen upon some alarm/clock. You wouldn't be able to recognize either of those in a dream anyway so early on. Just do it randomly throughout the day and being skeptical of the reality of your world. Start questioning everything, like "Where was I 5 minutes ago?" and "Is this a realistic conversation people would be having?" 
Check these out as well: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...king-life.html

Great tutorial, Runeword! Definitely going to try it out.

----------


## Runeword

Jonath198 I wish you best of luck. some people might accomplish this on their first attempt...this wasn't me.  @Brizzl nice tips on the reality checks. Good questions to ask.

----------


## Jacen

I'm a bit confused on Step Six when you said "you will rock completely out of your physical body and seperate".
If you seperate out of your physical body, wouldn't that be an OBE?

----------


## Runeword

debatable Jacen. it will definitely feel like it.  sometimes you will get a more mild transition where you will just suddenly see a dreamscape start to appear and you might feel as if your eyes have opened.  but yeah it can definitely feel as though you have literally separated from your physical body and in a sense you have.  you are no longer controlling your physical body so whether you are actually separated from it or not can become a heated debate which I won't get into here.  i'm sure you can find way too many threads about it on the forum if you're interested to explore that.  thanks for reading and the reply!

----------

